# Would you tell me the reason that Kenyon Martin will sign with Knicks?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How will Knicks provide the better offer than Los Angelas, Dallas and Miami?

1. Money
2. Playing Time
3. Win
4. friendship
5. will buy house in new york

etc .......


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....pers-heat-among-teams-in-kenyon-martin-chase/


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Clippers & Knicks only teams that can offer him the mmle.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Why can't Laker and Mavs offer mmle?

I think KMart can get more money next season if he sign with Knicks.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

They dont have it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

They have it as long as they are over the salary cap.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am talking about the mmle the 2.5m not the mle.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> I am talking about the mmle the 2.5m not the mle.


me too.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

You have to be under the cap then go over the cap to get a mmle.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I do not see Kenyon Martin wanting Melo as a teammate again. 
Kenyon Martin & Billups....I can see as teammates again


----------



## NYK All Day (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with Kiyaman as well as the fact that the knicks have enough players for their frontcourt so Kmart would be stuck with a bench position and have to play backup for Chandler or STAT which I don't think he'd appreciate playing along side Melo again, I think he'd fit in well with the clippers adding some size off the bench for Deandre Jordan and BG.


----------

